# The Stratocaster owners club



## ralphy1976 (Dec 31, 2011)

First of : mods if this exist already please delete. I did an advanced search and even a google one, couldn't find anything...i guess if it exists it will mean i am a piss poor "searcher"..aww well..balls to it.

So, as it seems that some of us have had their fender on, let's get an appreciation thread starting.

i had a blue YJM and i have a custom coming in June 2012 :


----------



## jr1092 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm game...Fender Blacktop series in Sonic Blue


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's mine, custom shop limited ed, quartersawn neck, brazilian rosewood and abigail ybarra handwound pick ups

pictures from last year


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 31, 2011)

Technically my dad's, although it's in my care:






That's a Korean-made 1989 Squier. Say what you will, it's actually a really nice guitar (pickups are shite but it plays like a dream)... as a side note, does anyone know what the body would be made of on an '89 model?


----------



## Ironbird666 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my early 90's Mexi-Strat that I love dearly. It's stock for now but I plan on dropping a set of YJM Fury's into it within the next month or two. Great playing/sounding guitar, very resonant and lively. 

Here she is wif fwiens:


----------



## Murmel (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm 1 month away from mine. This doesn't exactly help my already enormous GAS


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my MIM. I kinda punked it out when I got it 4 years ago xD 

Adding a single humbucker pickguard soon.


----------



## ridner (Dec 31, 2011)

just picked this up yesterday and I am loving it so far!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are a few of mine.

First and my favorite guitar my Showmaster

Homemade parts swirled strat and then the blue and white marble look parts strat.


----------



## hutchman (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet. I posted these yesterday for my NGD, but I'll put a few more up again.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 1, 2012)

^


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mattmc74 said:


> View attachment 23407
> 
> 
> View attachment 23408
> ...



do you still do those custom? i remember you doing a girly camo custom for the daughter of a friend of yours. Has she still got it?


----------



## darkz (Jan 1, 2012)

Fender usa stratocaster with evh custom humbucker and 2 cs singlecoils




Fender usa stratocaster with OFR and emg-dg20 pickups


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 1, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> do you still do those custom? i remember you doing a girly camo custom for the daughter of a friend of yours. Has she still got it?



Yup she still has it. I have not done a refinish in some time now, I have carpel tunnel really bad right now and need to have surgery to get both my hands fixed before I start doing them again. Using sanders and power tools that shake or vibrate my hands really makes them hurt and not work too good. It really sucks because it affects my playing time as well.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's mine. MIM w/ Fralin Blues Specials, Fender Lockers, Tusq nut, GFS trem, etc.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's my Lake Placid Blue MiM fatstrat.


----------



## Rook (Jan 1, 2012)

Strat threads pop up every now and again, here's my one lol

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/152087-strat-owners-assemble.html

I have a USA 57 Reissue, totally stock at the moment, haven't got around to putting DiMarzios in it yet but I intend to.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 1, 2012)

My '87 strat, changed the tuners to locking ones and the pickups to the DiMarzios Yngwie used. To be honest, this guitar is never getting played. More like for decorating my room, lol.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 1, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I have a USA 57 Reissue, totally stock at the moment, haven't got around to putting DiMarzios in it yet but I intend to.



Which DiMarzios are you thinking of getting? I'd love to have a Strat with the DiMarzio Area Model prewired pickguard.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 2, 2012)

ha! ha! ha!!! ridner i have just seen that you got that strat which caused me to browse and place an order!! well done my friend!!!


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's my Squire strat that I got as my first guitar, and re-painted twice. Does it count?


----------



## dan0151 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great thread heres my NGD link
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/178134-ngd-white-maple-goodness.html

Jim Root strat and also have an 07 USA standard.


----------



## ridner (Jan 3, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> ha! ha! ha!!! ridner i have just seen that you got that strat which caused me to browse and place an order!! well done my friend!!!


 
yea, I went to GC and they had 3 of em for me to compare. Walking out empty handed was not an option


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Jan 5, 2012)

My 50th Anniversary MiM an a project strat...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 5, 2012)

Gold bling buddy!!! Nice one!!


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 5, 2012)

Shitty shot, it's at my friend's house atm or else i'd post a better one. Old pic, i don't own the rg550 or the ltd sc-607 anymore (had bills and gas for a 607b). 

Anyway, mim standard strat. Electronics gutted and a single duncan invader is wired inand the neck finish is sanded off on the back. Sounds exactly the way a strat shouldn't but it's an awesome sound. Planing on getting something like a highway one in the future for single coil duties, something nice. Basically this is my beater/loaner.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 7, 2012)

First off my Eric Johnson sig strat. This is from the first run. Very comfortable guitar, it's based of EJ's 1957 with updated electronics. Soft V neck profile takes a bit to get used to.







Currently bloody and scarred from drunken aggressive blues playing. She's been in the closet for a loooong time.












John Mayer sig strat, upgraded with Graphtech saddles and Dunlop 6100 frets. Strung with 12s, SRV style. My favorite blues guitar on the market.









2000 American Standard Strat. I bought this one with a student loan check. 





1987-1989 HM Strat. I'm going to be putting this up for sale very soon for a lucky collector.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

I really want a strat, the radius just rapes me though


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 7, 2012)

That John Mayer sig is fantastic! Nice collection dude.


----------



## the fuhrer (Jan 7, 2012)

My Warmoth Strat. SD Hotrail in the bridge and Lil 59's in the neck and middle


----------



## wespaul (Jan 7, 2012)

Last August I was asked to play guitar in my college's jazz ensemble, so I figured I'd need an appropriate guitar (all I had was heavy metal ESP guitars). I decided on a strat, but I was ignorant to what a good one was, so I decided I'd get an Eric Johnson model to be safe. I have to say, it didn't (and doesn't) disappoint. I'm in love with it. It's my first strat, and I'll never sell it. The neck is so amazing and it sounds great. I got a great deal on it, too ($1,150):






There were some modifications to it: Fender customshop '69 pickups installed, bonenut and stringtree were added, Fender American Vintage Bridge replaced the EJ bridge, and upgraded pots.

I may buy and replace the 69 pickups with the original EJ sometime down the road. The guitar sounds amazing anyway. I may pick up another strat down the road now that I have a better idea of them. For now, it's all about this baby.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I really want a strat, the radius just rapes me though



Warmoth! Grab a neck with a different radius!


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 7, 2012)

2006 Fender American Deluxe Strat, I love this guitar to bits, it plays like a dream and it sounds absolutely fantastic. Sounds so good under high gain while the cleans are everything you'd want from a Strat. The only downside is that the S-1 swith is kinda pointless 






Hear it in action here: Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over by C2Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> John Mayer sig strat, upgraded with Graphtech saddles and Dunlop 6100 frets. Strung with 12s, SRV style. My favorite blues guitar on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which set is your 12s as I am interested in using bigger gauge sets, thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Warmoth! Grab a neck with a different radius!



You, my friend...are a fucking genius, why I didn't think of this earlier I dont even...


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 8, 2012)

My 2010 USA Standard. 


It now has a Dimarzio BC2 in the bridge, fucking kills.


----------



## Rook (Jan 8, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> Which DiMarzios are you thinking of getting? I'd love to have a Strat with the DiMarzio Area Model prewired pickguard.



Probably some combination of Areas, ever since I tried a set out I just love 'em. I want to keep my pickguard with all the electronics on it original so I'm waiting to have the time to wire up a whole new pickguard before I buy them.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 8, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> Which set is your 12s as I am interested in using bigger gauge sets, thanks




D'Addario EXL145. I won't play anything but D'Addario on my guitars, and if you want 12s with an unwound 3rd string(and you don't like half rounds), you have two choices. The EXL145 set you can think of as a standard set of 12s. There is also a the XL148 set. That set is the same gauge for the first 3 strings, but has a thicker 4-6.

It's like playing telephone cables for strings. That's the way SRV did it, huge frets, 12s or 13s, and would have to put nuSkin on his fingertips to keep the bleeding and soreness down. Strictly a blues guitar for me. Don't expect to be doing fast accurate sweeps on 12s, unless you are an absolute beast.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks man. I shall try this. 

I guess a proper truss rod adjustment is need to accommodate the extra tension?


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 8, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> Thanks man. I shall try this.
> 
> I guess a proper truss rod adjustment is need to accommodate the extra tension?




Yes. If you are jumping from 9s to 12s and you are not comfortable adjusting the truss rod and bridge/tremolo, take it to a shop. There's no point in battling the instrument itself when you are trying to adjust your brain and fingers to new string gauges. If you are trying to learn how to do repairs yourself, then that is a different story.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nah..happy to pay someone who will make it be as it should!!!

Is it really such a different feel to play with 12s?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I really want a strat, the radius just rapes me though



This is one of the reasons I bought my Fender Showmaster. It has a like 15.75 to 16 inch radius. Very nice and comfy to play. I know the Showmaster is not the most popular guitar out there but it is my favorite guitar that I own. Its the only guitar that I never modded or what to mod. Its perfect for me just the way it was.


----------



## nienturi (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats me&my Nash Strat;


----------



## Diggy (Jan 12, 2012)

set-neck.. any info on this would be much appreciated.




before




after


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

Mattmc74 said:


> This is one of the reasons I bought my Fender Showmaster. It has a like 15.75 to 16 inch radius. Very nice and comfy to play. I know the Showmaster is not the most popular guitar out there but it is my favorite guitar that I own. Its the only guitar that I never modded or what to mod. Its perfect for me just the way it was.



Thanks man, I'll look into it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 29, 2012)

Trying to upload some pics of some of the old strats I have built.

Ended up selling it and I regret it everyday!!!!


----------



## atimoc (Jan 29, 2012)

Stealth, if 12" radius is enough for you, Fender does have these:
Fender® Products (60's classic player)
Fender® Products (deluxe player)

I used to have a Strat with 7.25" radius, great sounding guitar but I had to let it go, the radius was just insane for someone coming from the Ibanez world... 

Fender has made so many variations of the strat over the years, I'm hoping to one day stumble upon one with a maple neck, 22 frets, 12" radius and a black body. Pretty far fetched though, I suppose.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 29, 2012)

atimoc said:


> Stealth, if 12" radius is enough for you, Fender does have these:
> Fender® Products (60's classic player)
> Fender® Products (deluxe player)
> 
> ...



It can be built if you really want it. The pic of the guitar I just posted had a 12" radius, 22 frets, and a black body before I refinished it.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I guess I'll join in then.
I was originally planning to get an American Special, but this thing plays better imo.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 30, 2012)

I own a trans-white American strat with a white pickguard and a maple neck/board. hold up.

*let me lay this out.*

I fucking HATE my strat. They are not my guitar of choice. The are pedestrian and boring to look at, to my eyes. BUT WAIT....

everytime i pick it up to use it for something, it sounds fucking perfect. Everytime i get crazy and mod the shit out of it, its awesome. Everytime i put it in a stupid weird tuning, tis fine. It survived coming from New York to Korean without going out of tune or needing a set up.

I want to hate it so badly, but it keeps coming back and wowing the shit out of me. Its this relationship that makes me keep it. I cant imagine my house with out it. I cant imagine recording with out it. I talk massive amounts of shit about it, but there is no substitute for it. I want to sell it an get a tele, but no one wants it or when i get a buyer I back out. Its love/hate and I cant imagine a more appropriate relationship for a such a guitar.

*Fuck you strat. I love you.*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2012)

All I have at the moment. My cheapest guitar, done up but sounds wonderful. 






Methinks I need a cheap Ibby SA with similar specs in the future...


----------



## Murmel (Jan 30, 2012)

Having had the strat for a few days now, I just can't get over how fucking amazing single coils sound. 
I mean, even heavily distorted the bridge pickup is just so in your face. Don't even get me started on the cleans in the neck.

Hopefully in the not too distant future I can get this from Warmoth, and a birdseye neck. The neck will probably have to wait though.






You guys in NA, you have NO IDEA how jealous I am that you have Warmoth


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Squier VM Strat. I bought it in hopes of it being a modding guitar. 










Was gonna replace all the hardware with black, put on a black HS pickguard, and put an EMG 85 and SA. 










That was the farthest I got. I lost my job and couldn't afford the SA or the solderless switch.  Its now back to how it was before, and I put the EMG 85 in one of my other guitars. I'm currently on the fence of selling it or maybe modding it again, but instead putting a DiMarzio Super 3 in the bridge and either an Air Norton S or Pro Track in the neck. Depends on how my job search goes in the future.


----------



## georg_f (Jan 31, 2012)

Boom:






there's also a video of me putting that Warmoth together:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRYKJ0k9MFU


----------



## Murmel (Jan 31, 2012)

^
Love that video, didn't know you posted here. You make it look so much easier assembling the guitar than most videos, makes me kinda excited to do it myself


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Murmel (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great, which Squier model is it? ( yes I know it's not stock, but I still want to know)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

Deleted because I'm an idiot.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Feb 1, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Looks great, which Squier model is it? ( yes I know it's not stock, but I still want to know)



Squier Standard

It is my first guitar. I love that thing so much, something is magical about it 'cause it sounds / plays amazing.


----------



## ridner (Feb 14, 2012)

got this last night - MIM Straight Six


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 14, 2012)

hope you got a good deal, most of the pups and electronics are missing!!!


----------



## Curt (Feb 14, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Technically my dad's, although it's in my care:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poplar or basswood were the usual for the early MIK ones.


----------



## ridner (Feb 14, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> hope you got a good deal, most of the pups and electronics are missing!!!


----------



## Curt (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a beat up white/maple board Fender Japan E series from 84 with a duncan hotrail in the bridge. Has the old fender/schaller system I trem on it. i'll have pics up when i'm not posting from my Wii. (laptop crashed..)


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 14, 2012)

file down the nut, raise the bridge, take the buzz off the low e


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 14, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> 2006 Fender American Deluxe Strat, I love this guitar to bits, it plays like a dream and it sounds absolutely fantastic. Sounds so good under high gain while the cleans are everything you'd want from a Strat. The only downside is that the S-1 swith is kinda pointless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is your strat stock? That demo sounds amazing. I'm shocked that [what I presume to be] stock pickups handle the gain so well. It's very Haunted Shores-esque which is good, haha. Thanks for sharing!

Edit: Also, Stealthdjentstic, you could just get a G&L. Most of their fretboards have 12" radii.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Curt said:


> I have a beat up white/maple board Fender Japan E series from 84 with a duncan hotrail in the bridge. Has the old fender/schaller system I trem on it. i'll have pics up when i'm not posting from my Wii. (laptop crashed..)



 Cool I would like to see it. I really like the old Japan made strats!


----------



## Ayo7e (Feb 16, 2012)

My roadhouse mim.


----------



## ridner (Feb 25, 2012)

just put this together this morning


----------



## Murmel (Feb 25, 2012)

Dayum, sweet dude. Warmoth?


----------



## ridner (Feb 25, 2012)

I honestly don't know what the body is but the neck is Mighty Mite and the pickups are Hot Rails


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 25, 2012)

lloks totally aweosme in a kind of orange clockwork way...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 25, 2012)

ridner said:


> just put this together this morning



Very nice! I really like the orange finish!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 27, 2012)

Not the best pic but here's my beloved beaten up old strat. I will never part with this guitar....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ Thats bad ass!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 27, 2012)

My first Strat in a long while:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice, i like the electronics arrangement


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very Nice! I always have loved the look of a single humbucker strat!


----------



## jordanky (Feb 27, 2012)

American Deluxe Strat:





American Standard Strat:


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 27, 2012)

I  strats. Some beauties in this thread! I'll share mine....

Eric Clapton Signature (my baby, kinda):







And my trusty mexican strat. Had her since about 2005. She's down to the single humbucker right now. No pics, though. :\


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice strats guys! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 28, 2012)

This is an awesome thread. Without wanting to get too sentimental there is just some magic about a strat I think....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 28, 2012)

i really like white strats, nice axes guys!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 28, 2012)

Louis Cypher said:


> This is an awesome thread. Without wanting to get too sentimental there is just some magic about a strat I think....


----------



## jordanky (Mar 2, 2012)

Sold the white Strat to put some cash towards a Subaru in my future! In the meantime, did a little tinkering with my black American Standard Strat today:







Custom order pickguard from Warmoth and a GFS Alnico Vintage P90 in the bridge coupled to a Dimarzio 500k volume pot. Also added a black input jack plate and pondering on a set of black Sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Mar 2, 2012)

Strats, especially white ones, look so classy


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Sold the white Strat to put some cash towards a Subaru in my future! In the meantime, did a little tinkering with my black American Standard Strat today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!  I think the black tuners would look awesome.


----------



## metale (Mar 2, 2012)

New member here, from Portugal.

I've got this '97 Squier






And two other strats, a MIJ unknown brand which I love, and a red '96 Squier which plays and sound alot worse than this one.

BTW, is there a topic for introductions? Cheers


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

whoa!!!! thats awesome!

Gawd I want a strat now,scalloped of course


----------



## Sikor (Mar 2, 2012)

My Fender Custom Classic Stratocaster in 3TS

I have solder 2nd Tone control to bridge only and replaced saddles with Callahan


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice Sikor!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a pick of me with an old Squier II strat that I bought new when i was like 15 years old.




LOL! I had hair then!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 2, 2012)

Mattmc74 said:


> Here is a pick of me with an old Squier II strat that I bought new when i was like 15 years old.
> 
> LOL! I had hair then!



One for the laydee's..... 
LOL!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

Louis - Post up some pics on here of the Frankenstrat!


----------



## metalgod72 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 4, 2012)

^ awesome!


----------

